
Show HN: IMmaSignUp (YC Didn't Make IT to S20) – Virtual Queues for Anyone - anquixote
https://www.immasignup.com
======
anquixote
Hi everyone! My name is Ankita. Pragadeesh and I are the creators of
IMmaSignUp ([https://www.immasignup.com](https://www.immasignup.com)). We
offer a generic and simple to use virtual queue management system that anyone
can spin up for themselves.

As we decisively move towards a more virtual mode of working, we feel there is
a need for a simple, quick, easy, flexible and scalable way to create virtual
queues that anyone can set up for themselves - whether its interviewing
candidates for a club, holding office hours, or enforcing social distancing
measures in the era of COVID19. We’ve added some neat features like the
ability to claim tickets virtually and receive SMS notifications when your
ticket reaches the front of the line.

We’re working fast to add more desired features as we gain more traction. You
can check us out at
([https://www.immasignup.com](https://www.immasignup.com)). We’d love any and
all feedback from the HN community!

